# Max. Spannung für Corsair Vengeance LED 3200Mhz ?



## Plata_o_Plomo (31. Oktober 2017)

*Max. Spannung für Corsair Vengeance LED 3200Mhz ?*

Hallo,
wollte mal nachfragen was die höchste und vernünftigste Spannung für DDR4 RAM ist. Im Internet finde ich nur sehr gemischte Aussagen.
Mein RAM ist das Corsair Vengeance LED 2x 8GB Kit mit 3200Mhz.
Board ist das AsRock z270 Extreme4 und CPU ist der 7700k.

Wollte den RAM etwas übertakten, komme aber nicht höher als 3333Mhz bei 1.38V mit 15-17-17-32.
Bei einer höheren Taktrate bootet der PC erst gar nicht, auch nicht bei 1.4v.
Oder limitiert hier die CPU bei einer höheren Taktrate?

Meine Frage auf die Spannung bezieht sich auf dem 24/7 Betrieb.

Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Max. Spannung für Corsair Vengeance LED 3200Mhz ?*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Im Internet finde ich nur sehr gemischte Aussagen.



Das liegt daran, dass es keine "höchste" Spannung gibt.

DDR4 hat laut JEDEC-Norm 1,2v Betriebsspannung.
Manche hersteller von OC-RAM geben höhere Spannungen an damit die Riegel den Takt schaffen, zumeist 1,35v, manche sogar noch darüber.

Wie viel Saft du schlussendlich anlegst ist deine Sache. Du kannst auch 1,5 oder 1,6v reinschieben - das geht. Nur steigt mit höherer Spannung eben auch die Chance dass die Riegel über den Jordan gehen. Deswegen sind die Aussagen im Netz gemischt. Die einen gehen kein Risiko ein und betreiben RAM mit der Spannung die der hersteller vorsieht. Andere sind etwas risikofreudiger und legen noch 0,1v mehr drauf und wieder andere nehmen die Brechstange raus, geben noch mehr Dampf und haben auch kein problem damit wenn sie mal nen Riegel neu kaufen müssen.

Was dein OC angeht: Der Speichercontroller der CPU muss den Takt genauso schaffen wie der RAM. Du kannst testweise dem Controller mal etwas mehr Spannung geben (+0,1v auf vIMC) und sehen obs dann geht, es kann aber natürlich auch sein dass der RAM da dicht macht, auch bei 1,5v vDIMM.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (4. November 2017)

*AW: Max. Spannung für Corsair Vengeance LED 3200Mhz ?*

Danke für dine Antwort.
Ich setze mir jetzt mal 1.4V als Limit, höher möchte ich dann doch nicht. Will dann doch noch länger etwas von meinem RAM haben.
Mit 1.4v bleibe ich zwar, bei 3333Mhz, komme aber auf 14-16-30.
vIMC habe ich nicht bzw heißt bei mir anders. Ich schaue gleich nochmal


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (5. November 2017)

*AW: Max. Spannung für Corsair Vengeance LED 3200Mhz ?*

Ich habe letztens sehr ausführlich RAM-Benchmarks gemacht (6700K @4.8 GHz, also fast identische CPU). Weil er günstiger war, liefert mein RAM von Haus aus nur 2133 MHz 14-14-14-35 bei 1.2 V, manuell übertaktet jetzt auf 3000 MHz 15-17-17-32 bei 1.35 V. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist bei 3000/3200 MHz ein sinnvolles Ende bei einer Intel-Plattform erreicht. Bei höheren Taktraten und damit verbunden einer höheren Spannung waren selbst in synthetischen Benchmarks keine nennenswerten Verbesserungen festzustellen. Ein 7700K profitiert eben nicht so stark vom RAM-Takt wie ein R7 1700X. 
Wenn du nicht gerade den höchsten CB-Score knacken willst, dann empfehle ich dir einfach 3000/3200 MHz bei maximal 1.35 V. Mehr lohnt nicht und der RAM leidet dann auch nicht unnötig, und einen RAM-Ausfall würde ich bei den aktuellen Preisen nicht riskieren wollen


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (5. November 2017)

*AW: Max. Spannung für Corsair Vengeance LED 3200Mhz ?*

Bin jetzt wieder runter auf 3200Mhz bei 1.35V mit 14-15-15-29. 
Die Benchergebnisse bei Aida64 sind dann im Schnitt 2% schlechter als mit 3333Mhz 15-17-17-30.

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2017)

*AW: Max. Spannung für Corsair Vengeance LED 3200Mhz ?*

Darum gehts ja - das sind synthetische Benchmarks die du da machst die genau auf den RAM zugeschnitten sind und reagieren.

Wenn du "echte" Aufgaben erledigst ist der Unterschied zwischen 3200 und 3333 MHz einfach Null.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (5. November 2017)

*AW: Max. Spannung für Corsair Vengeance LED 3200Mhz ?*

und davon mal ab, 2% mehr oder weniger sind den höheren 'Verschleiß' einfach nicht wert. Mir zumindest.

War trotzdem interessant zu wissen


----------

